# Ist Linux im Mainstream angekommen?

## musv

Moin, 

bin grad beim täglichen Lesen der Nachrichten auf n-tv.de auf diesen Artikel gestoßen:

Microsoft stellt Support ein - So klappt der Abschied von Windows XP

Auf Seiten wie n-tv.de erwarte ich dann, dass die normalerweise zu Windows 7 oder 8 raten. Stattdessen steht weiter unten:

 *n-tv.de wrote:*   

> Es muss aber auch nicht unbedingt Windows sein. Das quelloffene und kostenlose Betriebssystem Linux läuft nahezu auf jedem PC, einige Varianten (Distributionen) sind auch für Laien einfach zu installieren und zu nutzen, etwa das populäre Ubuntu. Diese Distribution lässt sich problemlos von einer DVD oder einem USB-Stick aus starten.
> 
> ...
> 
> Ausprobieren verhindert Überraschungen, denn auch unter Linux kann es zum Beispiel Probleme mit Treibern für alte oder exotische Hardware geben. Außerdem können Nutzer so sehen, ob sie mit dem System überhaupt zurechtkommen, sagt Ratgeberautor Born. "Das sieht unter Linux schon alles ein bisschen anders aus, als man es gewohnt ist." Und Computerbesitzer mit dem freien System seien oft auf sich alleine gestellt. "Bei Problemen gibt es oft niemanden im Bekanntenkreis, der genug Fachwissen hat." Dafür bieten zahlreiche Foren im Netz Hilfe in Sachen Ubuntu und Linux.

 

Das ist das erste Mal, dass ich in den Mainstream-Nachrichten sowas wie 'ne Linux-Empfehlung les. Erstaunlich. 

Das bringt mich dann irgendwie gleich wieder zu:

"Dieses Jahr wird das Jahr des Linux-Desktops" (gleich nachdem der Hurd-Kernel fertiggeworden ist.)

----------

## franzf

Auch auf SPON gabs vor ein paar Monaten ne Artikelserie zum Thema. Link werd ich aber nicht raussuchen, da ich seit der einseitigen Basherei gegen AdBlock einen weiten Bogen um die Seite mach  :Wink: 

----------

## schmidicom

Solche allgemeinen Empfehlungen können aber auch ein Problem werden.

Neulinge machen oft keinen Unterschied zwischen den Distributionen geschweige denn unter den einzelnen Ausgaben einer Distribution. Und so kann es passieren das diese, wenn sie mit dem ersten Versuch unzufrieden sind, aufgrund einer einzigen negativen Erfahrung gleich alle Linux-Varianten verteufeln.

Und das Standard-Ubuntu mit Unity dürfte wohl auch nicht jedermanns Sache sein.

----------

## cryptosteve

Nein, Linux ist nicht im Mainstream angekommen und das wird meiner Meinung nach auch nie passieren. Im technischen Umfeld trifft man immer wieder mal auf Linux. Ich habe beruflich in einer eher nicht technischen Umgebung, und da ist alles, was mit Betriebssystemen, Sicherheit & Co zu tun hat, völliges Fremdgebiet. Und dort ist es auch egal, wenn die Kiste virenverseucht ist, solange das tägliche Surfen und Arbeiten nicht allzu sehr beeinträchtigt wird.

Sicherheitsbedenken sind doch schlicht nicht existent und damit entfällt auch der Handlungsdruck bzgl. eines Betriebssystemwechsels. Von daher behaupte ich mal, dass technisch interessierte Leute vielleicht schneller mal geneigt sind, eine LiveCD auszuprobieren und ggf. auch mal einen Dualboot zu wagen - aber mit Mainstream hat das nichts zu tun und 95% der Leute werden möglicherweise direkt von Windows auf Android wechseln und kommen damit von Regen in die Traufe.

----------

## Fijoldar

Kommt immer darauf an, wie man es sieht. Nimmt man nur den Linux Kernel, dann ist Linux definitiv schon Mainstream. Das Android Betriebssystem zeigt sehr deutlich, dass es möglich ist¹. Auf dem Desktop/Notebook Markt wird es aber wohl leider nie dazu kommen. Betriebssysteme müssen vorinstalliert ausgeliefert werden, ansonsten wird es in der breiten Masse nie erfolgreich ankommen, weil einfach das technische Verständnis und Wissen fehlt. Natürlich ist es heutzutage kinderleicht, ein Ubuntu oder Fedora zu installieren - viel einfacher als ein Windows, weil man nach der Installation meist keine Treiber nachinstallieren muss. Aber die Menschen sind einfach zu faul und zu bequem, sich wirklich mal mit Alternativen zu beschäftigen. Da wird lieber jahrelang ein verkrüppeltes, virenverseuchtes Windows XP eingesetzt als sein gewohntes Umfeld zu verlassen. Meiner Meinung nach ist Linux für die Leute gemacht, die es wirklich wollen. Diese sind damit dann auch meist sehr zufrieden. Alle anderen sollen doch weiter ihr Windows nutzen. Hinter den meisten Linux Distributionen steckt keine kommerzielle Firma, sodass der Marktanteil im Grunde auch egal ist. 

¹ http://www.zdnet.de/88160639/android-erreicht-70-prozent-marktanteil-in-europa/

----------

## schmidicom

@Fijoldar

Mit ChromeOS könnte sich der Linux-Kernel aber eventuell auch auf den Desktops breit machen/mainstream werden.

----------

## Fijoldar

schmidicom,

meinst du wirklich, dass das Chromebook eine Alternative zu herkömmlichen Notebooks darstellt? Das basiert doch im Grunde nur auf Online-Diensten, alles läuft online ab. Kann man das als Nicht-Google-Nutzer überhaupt nutzen? Aber vielleicht hast du ja recht. Evtl. wäre es sogar gar nicht so schlecht. Hauptsache die Markt-Herrschaft von Microsoft geht so langsam verloren, damit die Hersteller gezwungen werden, ihr Treiber und Programme nicht nur für Windows anzubieten. Das ist ja im Prinzip das einzige, was den Linux Distributionen schadet, die fehlenden bzw. mangelhaften Treiber für die Hardware. Wenn es Probleme unter Linux gibt, dann meist mit den Treibern. Wenn das nicht mehr wäre, könnte man auch dem Otto-Normal Benutzer von nebenan Linux empfehlen ohne dass man ständig Support leisten muss. Wenn Hardware ordentlich funktioniert ist eine Linux Distribution im Grunde so leicht zu benutzen wie ein Windows.

----------

## schmidicom

Ja man kann es nur mit Google-Account nutzen aber das stört den normalen User vermutlich nicht mehr denn man muss ja neuerdings auch bei Windows ein Microsoft-Konto haben da sonst die hälfte des Systems nicht nutzbar ist. Und die Programme/Apps auf ChromeOS lassen sich auch offline verwenden sobald sie mal geladen sind. Ausserdem wüsste ich jetzt nicht was der normale User mit ChromeOS nicht machen könnte was im Alltag so anfällt (Surfen im Internet, Schreiben/Drucken von Briefen/Tabellen, Verwaltung von Musik/Videos und Bildern).

----------

